# Puppies first haircut



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

When did you first cut your puppies hair? It's now over a 100 in AZ and I feel bad keep Edward's hair long. He's outside for a few minutes and panting like mad man! Any recommendations for a clipper?


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Another pic


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Wahl Bravura Cordless Clipper*

I have a *Wahl Bravura Cordless Clipper & also the coordinating comb attachment set* *that they sell for for it separately* . So far I've used it on my dogs belly & I love it. Someone else here who cuts her own {multiple} dogs hair into Korean cuts uses the same clipper as well. Cherrybrook seems to have the best price I have found for it.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I also have the Bravura cordless


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Gosh he's cute:wub:.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

He is cute!!!! Honestly, he isn't panting because his hair is too long, he is just hot from being outside so don't feel like you 'have' to cut his hair. Of course it's always easier to keep it short!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Stacy, I see you are a show breeder  how do we get through teething and tear stains?!


----------

